# e46 m3 engine bay



## youdsym3 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi all,

recently noticed that the metal parts of my enigne bay have become rusty, probably due to me not fully drying the engine bay after i have cleaned it. any suggestions on whether or not ill be able to polish the surface rust off using a metal cleaner like Britemax? My only concern is the location of the metal parts (soz for the lack of techincal terms) and being within such a confined space.














































Also is 303 the best product to dress the engine bay? i read that the durability isnt all that great.

thanks in advance


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Can't help with the metal care but I use 303 on my engine bay and it comes up a treat. I find that it gets dusty and needs a wipe and a potential re-dress before I notice the 303 not lasting... Here's a pic of mine after dressing with 303 (general clean done by megs APC and degreaser..


















Matt


----------



## youdsym3 (Aug 4, 2009)

looks very nice indeed. Ive been meaning to buy some 303 for awhile. It seems a little expensive but if its a good product then i dont mind spending the money on it. Your car looks very nice indeed matt, you got any other pics to show off  

once i polish up the metal parts then ill be giving the engine another clean and will dress it using 303.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I use the Britemax twins on the metal parts mate.

Durability of 303 isn't great? I've seen 6 months out of one application easy.

E46 engine bay...










http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217823


----------



## youdsym3 (Aug 4, 2009)

i read that 303 wasnt great for durability, glad that you've put that one straight. Britemax twins on the metal will remove the surface rust? looks quite bad at the mo so wanting to sort it out this weekend if poss.

your engine bay looks great too, shall be ordering some 303 along with the metal cleaner. can u use the Britemax by hand too?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

youdsym3 said:


> i read that 303 wasnt great for durability, glad that you've put that one straight. Britemax twins on the metal will remove the surface rust? looks quite bad at the mo so wanting to sort it out this weekend if poss.
> 
> your engine bay looks great too, shall be ordering some 303 along with the metal cleaner. can u use the Britemax by hand too?


Some people don't follow the instructions properly and buff off, just spray it on and leave.

Britemax twins can remove surface rust and you use it by hand :thumb:


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Any excuse......










































Money shot courtesy of clean detail....









Hope you enjoyed the hijack!!

Cheers

Matt


----------

